# El Niño fern??



## LeeVing (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello all!!

This is my first post on this forum as I am getting into planted tanks. My tank is a 120g community tank. It is one of the 60 x 18 x 26 sizes so it's deep and narrow. I have only a Marineland double bright LED, so this is mainly low light plants for now. No plans for CO2 on this. More of a test of what can grow. In the summer, there is some sun that hits the tank. I haven't had a huge algae issue yet, though.

Anyway. I got this "El Niño" from Pet Smart about 2 weeks ago. I am curious on what I can do with these new growths coming off all the leaves. Can I replant them?? Or just let them grow out. The growths weren't there when I bought them, so they seem to be doing OK in the tank.

In the research I have done, most "El Niño" picures I have seen don't look like mine, so I really don't know what I have. Pet Smart had this labeled as fully submersible, but that really means nothing coming from them.










I also have a 10g high light that has some Myriophyllum Elatinoides, java fern, java moss wall and some dhg.

Thanks...I really enjoy this forum and am glad to finally have a need to post.


----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

Java fern do the same. Let them grow. Not sure but when I took them off early it seemed like those baby plants took longer to grow than just leaving them.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

_Bolbitis heteroclita_. It's not a true aquatic and it grows much better emersed.


----------



## LeeVing (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. I'll just leave it all alone and see what happens.


----------

